# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HXCDongle NEW UPDATE 1.29 beta launched

## mohamed73

HXCDongle New Update Ver 1.29Beta 
Whats new:
added support for Flashing HTC Glacier 
Two Flash files for HTC Glacier
Glacier_TMOUS_1.14.531.1_R_Radio_12.28.60.140e_26. 03.00.04_M2_release_152476_signed.zip
Glacier_TMOUS_1.17.531.2_Radio_12.28b.60.140e_26.0 3.02.26_M_release_155771_signed.zip 
NEW update already in support Area
if support area not opening then you may download from here 
after .com just past this" /1915802776/HXCDongle v1.29 beta.rar "   

```
http://www.***********.com/1915802776/HXCDongle%20v1.29%20beta.rar
all ****** just replace with e asy-share and make sure no space in easy !! as shown on picture above
```

Easy- share text not allowed on this forum so i also upload picture of link 
also i'm uploading Flash files to E asy-Share.com !! 
here is media fire link 
some users report that media fire not opening in their countries so thats why i upload it also on E asy-share.com 
here is the link of that two flash files uploaded on E asy-share.com  

```
http://www.***********.com/1915804306/Glacier_TMOUS_1.17.531.2_Radio_12.28b.60.140e_26.03.02.26_M_release_155771_signed.zip
http://www.***********.com/1915804301/Glacier_TMOUS_1.14.531.1_R_Radio_12.28.60.140e_26.03.00.04_M2_release_152476_signed.zip
all ****** just replace with e asy-share and make sure no space in easy
```

Happy Unlocking 
!! WE Will Not Rest !! 
BR 
Faisal_Computer

----------

